# Stocking Peacock Cichlids - Male to Female Ratio?



## cubictelevision (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi all, new user and first time poster!

I'm currently cycling my new 120x50x50cm tank, and I would love to stock with some Peacock Cichlids. All male would be lovely, but based on things I've read I would like to avoid infighting and removal/ replacing fish as much as possible. I'm fairly new to the hobby and this will be my third tank, perhaps this is just a hurdle for me to overcome!

Nonetheless I've seen advice on having 3 males of different colourations with around 5 females for each. I feel like this might create a lovely biotope, but is this viable? Might it still cause issues with aggression, or excessive fry?

Many thanks indeed all for any thoughts.


----------



## Noahlikesfish (May 1, 2021)

I’ve seen all male and it dosent look that bad.


----------

